# Hog Rings



## joshs (Dec 12, 2009)

How do you close them on Summer Sausage??


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

You need a pair of hog ring pliers...
http://www.sausagemaker.com/29110man...vinylgrip.aspx


----------



## joshs (Dec 12, 2009)

That was what I was looking for but the ones in the farm store won't close the rings all the way.


----------



## got14u (Dec 12, 2009)

those don't either. I actually turn mine sideways after closing them as much as possible and then cramp down on them some more. they do get pretty close to closed but not ALL the way. I am thinking of going with a tape set up.


----------



## joshs (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you just tie them off with twine?


----------



## blzafour (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats how I tie off my summer sausage... I use some butchers twine and twist the casing as tight as I can get it with some needle nose pliers and then have my son double tie the end I am holding with the pliers! He ties off the casing right below the needle nose pliers.... It works out really good. You don't get a wrinkled casing doing it this way.

Good Luck, Blza


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

I will have to keep that in mind. I knew I needed  some hog pliers and those crimping things. I will have to get some for soon I'll be doing some summer sauasge. The wife likes it.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 13, 2009)

Butcher string be all I use.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 13, 2009)

I use butcher's twine too


----------



## mossymo (Dec 13, 2009)

Used string for quite a few years and it works well, but cable tie's are slick and easy..... When smoking different mixes of summer sausage, just color coordinate the cable ties on the casings !!!


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 13, 2009)

I just use some real basic hog ring pliers that I got at the local farm store (Big R). I see that our Ace hardware carries them too, but they only had very large rings. I use 1/2 x 1/4 in. rings. You can kind of see them in this pic.


----------



## rio_grande (Dec 13, 2009)

All good ideas. The secret to getting thse rings closed are using the right size hog ring and a decent set of pliers. 

I use 3/8 for summer sausage casings. Most folks say they are too small and it is tight getting the twist into the ring but when it is crimped shut it is permanate. 

Or,,,, Just tie with string like I did for about 8 years before my wife got me the pliers and rings for a stocking stuffer last year


----------



## hog warden (Dec 13, 2009)

Sausage maker sells "hog" rings and pliers for sausages:

http://www.sausagemaker.com/29110man...vinylgrip.aspx

They are smaller than any hog rings you would find at the farm and home. There is a bend in them and there is a right and left way to insert them into the pliers. Get it right, they "click home" and close up completely. They have two types of pliers. The more expensive one is spring loaded, so it holds the ring in place. One guy could twist off the sausage and clamp it. Otherwise, it almost takes a helper. 

Most folks would not know the reason for the real hog rings. Actual copper rings of various sizes and shapes that you put into the snout of a hog to keep them from rooting around....especially under a fence. Almost all hogs are raised on concrete slats in buildings these days. Surprised a farm and home store would still stock real hog rings.

When I see kids running around with rings in their nose and lips, I can't help but think back to putting rings in a hogs nose.

There is also a ring to put in a bull's nose. They still do that. Nothing more dangerous on a farm than a big dairy bull. They will kill you if they get a chance. Put a ring in their nose (with a short piece of drop chain) and you can lead them around. Too painful to resist. Avoid that ring in the nose guys......that's to lead you around with.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 15, 2009)

Heres a pic of the pliers and rings I use, the lower ring is after I've spread them a little to facilitate slipping them around the twist of casing. They still close up well.


----------



## txbigred (Dec 16, 2009)

If they are not closing all of the way, your rings are too large.

Dave


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 16, 2009)

Garbage Bag Twist Ties Work Great!


----------



## kingcho1990 (Feb 3, 2012)

does it matter which material of hog ring i use? galvanize, stainless steel, or alumin-zink ?

which one is more suitable?

thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2012)

KINGCHO1990 said:


> does it matter which material of hog ring i use? galvanize, stainless steel, or alumin-zink ?
> 
> which one is more suitable?
> 
> thanks




Dont use galvanized. Most of the C rings (hog rings) you buy at sausage suppliers are aluminum. my pack dont say nothing about zink coated. SS would probe be a few $$


----------

